# О стандартах в медицине



## линуксоид (21 Сен 2013)

Ольга223 написал(а):


> 1. Действительно ли головокружение из-за зажатой артерии?
> 2. Поможет ли мануальная терапия?
> 3. Самый важный, Как можно снять или уменьшить головокружения???





Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> 1. Да.
> 2. Поможет. Попростите доктора показать упражнения для укрепления мышц шеи.
> 3. Пройти курс МТ.
> И в догонку, иногда лазеротерапия вызывает головокружения, побесдуйте с физиотерапевтом.


 
Я как бы хотел напомнить ,доктор ,что не все проблемы в мире лечаться руками.Посмотрите на соотношение мануальных терапевтов к другим специалистам и Вы поймете о чем я.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2013)

Андрей Алексеевич, руками тут никто не лечит.
Головой, большинство.
Вам хорошо, у Вас стандарт (и весь опыт медицины за много десятилетий рАзвитой науки), а к стандарту Ваш Ум (именно так, с большой буквы и то, и другое), а у нас руки и ум.
Поверьте, мы тоже много можем, хотя иногда против стандарта и ума (в смысле стандарта).
Даже страховые с этим согласились и оплачивают 5-10 сеансов мануальной терапии за год.
То есть прием лекарств они разрешают целый год, и ожидают эффекта, а от нас, мануальных приверженцев, требуют того же за 10 сеансов.
На форуме мануальной терапии, пока он такой, мы и должны предлагать то, что умеем и можем.
И неплохо можем!
Правда, приезжайте.
Спросить много хочется.


----------



## линуксоид (21 Сен 2013)

Неожиданный поворот.
1) Я верю в мануальную терапию.Точка.Жирная.
2) Я верю в опыт медицины.Точка.Жирная.
Что мешает миксу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2013)

> Что мешает миксу?


Отсутствие личного общения.
Завидую Вашим сообщникам, в смысле тем, кто в Вами общается по жизни.
Вопросов к вам миллион.
В мануальной терапии, есть упрощение и перетягивания одеяла на себя.
А должен быть, стандарт.
Определенный.


----------



## линуксоид (21 Сен 2013)

> На форуме мануальной терапии, пока он такой, мы и должны предлагать то, что умеем и можем.


Доктор .Знаете что бросилось в глаза в отличии между вашим (не Вашим лично ) сайтом и уровнем и уровнем нашего Хмельницкого мануального терапевта? Совет пройти IgG и М при VHH ....... , понимание разницы между необходимостью МРТ и КТ итд. Для наших мануальных терапевтов это пустой звук.....И еще . Я  не заметил что выше описанный мною микс тяготит Вас как явление....Как раз наоборот. Не в этом ли успех предприятия?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А должен быть, стандарт.


А тут Федор Петрович, не могу с вами согласиться. Стандарт нужен для молодых и неопытных. Возможно первые 5 лет работы. Так он у нас и есть - это базовый уровень знаний по МТ, получаемые на первичной специализации. (Вот умница проф. Лиев, он давал теорию, потом делал полгода перерыв, оставив огромное количество материалов на самообразование, а потом еще 2 месяца практики, экзамен и корочка. В результате из 22 докторов стали работать только 3). А потом все получается вне стандартов - на уровне медицинского искусства. Я за то, что мануальная терапия - это исскуство, а не шаблонные манипуляции. А вы?


----------



## линуксоид (23 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А тут Федор Петрович, не могу с вами согласиться. Стандарт нужен для молодых и неопытных. Возможно первые 5 лет работы. Так он у нас и есть - это базовый уровень знаний по МТ, получаемые на первичной специализации. (Вот умница проф. Лиев, он давал теорию, потом делал полгода перерыв, оставив огромное количество материалов на самообразование, а потом еще 2 месяца практики, экзамен и корочка. В результате из 22 докторов стали работать только 3). А потом все получается вне стандартов - на уровне медицинского искусства. Я за то, что мануальная терапия - это исскуство, а не шаблонные манипуляции. А вы?


Стандарты это не  просто слово ,Леонид михайлович.В стандартах весь опыт медицины по поиску самой короткой дороге к оздоровлению.Выходить за рамки стандарта может Великий Маэстро ,либо шарлатан ,прикрывающийся креативностью подобного рода от своего невежества.Стандарты дисциплинируют .Они требуют постоянных знаний и точности ,правельного выбора методики и лечения на основе опыта накопленного наукой.Как по мне - медицина наука точная .А креатив надо проявлять в лаборатории и экспириментах.А то можно на столько уйти от стандарта и стать креативной личностью ,что слово Вы начать писать с маленькой буквы ,чем вызывыть удивление своей креативностью у собеседника.С уважением.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Как по мне - медицина наука точная .А креатив надо проявлять в лаборатории и экспириментах.


Кто бы сомневался... Вы просто еще молоды и малоопытны. Поэтому вас стандарты нужны как воздух. Подрастете, как специалист, поймете, что я прав. Но по стандартам есть конкретные замечания. Во-первых, отечественных стандартов очень мало, по очень узкому кругу заболеваний. Можете поискать их на сайте МЗ. На американские стандарты у нас тупо нету денег. И какой вы опыт тут применяете? Наш? Мировой? Во-вторых, они не конкретны и изобилуют общими рекомндациями типа осмотр, физиотерапия и т.п. В-третьих, за стандартами не стоят деньги в плюс, только в минус (штрафы). Это не стандарты, а убожество. Работать по ним невозможно.
К тому же учтите нашу специфику, что наши чиновники очень падки на деньги и стандарты пишуться под диктовку заинтересованных в них фамкомпаний. А это уже просто караул. Не врач определяет тактику, а фармпредстваитель. Дожили!!!


----------



## klyuha (23 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Стандарты это не просто слово ,


Руками и ногами подписываюсь. В нашей городской больнице кто-то тоже стандарты асептики и антисептики необязательными посчитал, поэтому санитарки гнойного отделения "чистую" операционную убирают. А мне из-за этого с гнойным артритом до конца дней мучиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2013)

> Я за то, что мануальная терапия - это исскуство, а не шаблонные манипуляции. А вы?


Конечно искусство. Только и УЗИ смотреть, так же искусство и все прочее... Все искусство.
Вот смотрю на картины каких-нибудь модернистов, например унитаз на предьестале, мне мазня и глупость, а им искусство.
А почему так, потому что нет единого оценочного инструментария, каждый тянет одеяло на себя создавая свое искусство и свое понимание и того что он нарисовал.
В искусстве, это приемлемо, хочешь смотри, хочешь перейди в другой зал.
В медицине часто происходит подмена понятий, искусство умения выполнять стандартные мероприятия, заменяют на
создание искусства преподнести свои мероприятия. В мануальной терапии это особенно заментно. Нет единой терминологии, нет единого оценочного инструментария, нет согласия в целях и задачах.

Вот простой примет. Всем на форуме с головной болью рекомендуем УЗДГ позвоночных артерий с функциональными пробами. А зачем. Рядом сосед у которого параметры хуже, а головной боли нет. Нет стандарта обследования. Что делаем, что ищем?
Добавлено: Sep 23, 2013 11:51 AM


klyuha написал(а):


> Руками и ногами подписываюсь. В нашей городской больнице кто-то тоже стандарты асептики и антисептики необязательными посчитал, поэтому санитарки гнойного отделения "чистую" операционную убирают. А мне из-за этого с гнойным артритом до конца дней мучиться.


Неправильно. Это не стандарт. Это правила антисептики и в них не написано что санитарки д.б. разными.


----------



## klyuha (23 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это правила антисептики


Общепринятый набор правил, образец, - это и есть стандарт.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> в них не написано что санитарки д.б. разными.


В широком смысле - да. Но в данном случае это предусмотрено правилами конкретного мед. учреждения.
Не вникала в тонкости, хотя и предлагали, но думаю, что антисептические мероприятия для гнойного отделения и "чистой" операционной "немного" разные.


----------



## klyuha (23 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не стандарт.


Решила ради интереса покопаться. Обнаружила: В существующем в России законе «*О стандартизации*» медицинские услуги населению (в том числе в рамках обязательного и добровольного медицинского страхования) не выделены в качестве отдельного (самостоятельного) класса объектов стандартизации. 
Нет стандартов... ))))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет единой терминологии, нет единого оценочного инструментария, нет согласия в целях и задачах.


Почему же? Приказ минздрава рф от 10.12.1997 № 365 никто не отменял. Там изложены критерии специльности, умений и навыков. Утверждены программы подготовки врчей. Но это не стандарты. Это рамки. И вы правы, даже они не соблюдаются, много отсебятины. Но этовопрос к организаторам здравоохранения. А стандарт (в общемировом понимании, а я сталкивался с ними в Испании, на практике) - это конкретное описание состояния пациента с полным алгоритмом действия медперсонала клиники: опрос (детально что и как спросить), осмотр (детально и пошагово), обследоватия и т.д. Таких стандартов у нас нет. Я 7 лет проработал замом по ЛР и качеству и пытался продавить стандарт по физиотерапевтической помощи на краевом уровне. Министерство боится его как черт ладана, поскольку за каждую манипуляцию пришлось бы тогда платить живой монетой. Вместо таких стандартов, как в Европе и США, нам сунули невнятный перечень от страховых компаний, разработанный с целью наказать ЛПУ за неправильное написание историй и затяжку сроков лечения. Понятно, что укачество лечения это никак не улучшает. Посути, все делается по старинке, а все "стандаты" нужны лишь чиовникам для видимости управления процессом.
Посему по-прежнему будем говорить об искусстве, т.е. умении решать уравнение со многими неизвестными интуитивным способом.


klyuha написал(а):


> Нет стандартов... ))))


Оттож...


----------



## линуксоид (24 Сен 2013)

Развал медицины тотальное явление в снг.Дураков больше чем допустимая емкость .Результат не заставил лебя ждать.....


----------



## AIR (24 Сен 2013)

Про пациентку то не забыли случайно?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Сен 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Про пациентку то не забыли случайно?


Дык, когда доктор сыт, то и больному легче 
Тема про стандарты важная и интересная. А ну, как бы модераторы перенесли бы ее куда-нибудь в курилку?


----------



## Ольга . (24 Сен 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Про пациентку то не забыли случайно?


 


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Тема про стандарты важная и интересная. А ну, как бы модераторы перенесли бы ее куда-нибудь в курилку?


Перенесла  . Но не в Курилку, а в раздел "Для врачей" https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18907/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2013)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1048/page-2

Вот в тему.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Стандарты это не просто слово ,Леонид михайлович.В стандартах весь опыт медицины по поиску самой короткой дороге к оздоровлению.





линуксоид написал(а):


> Развал медицины тотальное явление в снг.Дураков больше чем допустимая емкость .Результат не заставил лебя ждать.....


Так вот тут у вас какая-то нестыковочка. Какие же вы предлагаете стандарты? А вы знаете как сейчас лечит терапевт, даже хороший? Его стандарт, это визит фармпредставителя какой либо фармкомпании. Пришол, рассказал про ксефокам, лечит ксефокамом, рассказал другой про целебрекс, лечит целебрексом. Вот и весь стандарт. Стандартов нет, и еще долго не будет, посольку их внедрение предполагает введение настоящей страховой медицины и увеличению финансирования медицины хотя бы до уровня Словении, я уж молчу о Англи или Германии. Для их внедрения нужно кардинально перестраивать всю систему, в т.ч. полный запрет безрецептурного отпуска лекарств, введение жеского формуляра бесплатного отпуска и многое, многое другое. Это сейчас никому не нужо.


----------



## линуксоид (24 Сен 2013)

У





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1048/page-2
> 
> Вот в тему.


у меня нет прав.А о чем речь?
Добавлено: Sep 24, 2013 10:27 AM


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Так вот тут у вас какая-то нестыковочка. Какие же вы предлагаете стандарты? А вы знаете как сейчас лечит терапевт, даже хороший? Его стандарт, это визит фармпредставителя какой либо фармкомпании. Пришол, рассказал про ксефокам, лечит ксефокамом, рассказал другой про целебрекс, лечит целебрексом. Вот и весь стандарт. Стандартов нет, и еще долго не будет, посольку их внедрение предполагает введение настоящей страховой медицины и увеличению финансирования медицины хотя бы до уровня Словении, я уж молчу о Англи или Германии. Для их внедрения нужно кардинально перестраивать всю систему, в т.ч. полный запрет безрецептурного отпуска лекарств, введение жеского формуляра бесплатного отпуска и многое, многое другое. Это сейчас никому не нужо.


 
Тогда я просто не понял Вас о чем речь.Я  имел ввиду другие стандарты .Как пример .Гнойная рана.Назначаем лораксон (3 поколения цефалоспорин).Вес -- 80 кг. Суточная доза 2 гр в сутки на два приема.В тяжелых случаях до 4 гр на два приема. Не 6 ,не 1 а именно эти пределы.Это и есть рамки стандарта .И так все остальное.И ли другой пример . Я уже приводил по VHH . У нас - политерапия -- антибиотик(ацикловир) ,стимулятор выработки эндогенного интерферона (Неовир) ,иммунокорректор (Алокин Алльфа) Это наш стандарт .Монотерапия антибиотиком стандарт США.И так по каждому заболеванию.Дозы ,сроки ,группы, методы ,техники.Это все надо соблюдать а не эксперименты устраивать.....В рамках этих стандартов и надо быть креативным (Леонид Михайлович ,это я не про Вас) .Вот (к примеру) спросите своего больного ,чем его лучше пролечить , тем что лучше помогает по опыту ,схемам ,методикам ,техникам ) известным доказательной медицине и являющиеся результатом накопленного опыта при этой нозологии ,либо чем то креативным ? Вот что я в виду имел.
Добавлю.Один мой товарищ лежит в хирургии с подозрением на аппендицит.Стандартом является --- УЗИ брюшной полости ,ФГДС и + биохимия ,кровь ,моча и тд....Никто ничего не делает.Такая креативность может закончится трагедией.....Хотя стандарт есть .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Сен 2013)

Зачем больному подозрением на острый аппендицит УЗИ брюшной полости, ФГДС, биохимия крови? Данные обследования могут рекомендовать лишь те, кто никогда в жизни не держал скальпель в руках, и. соответственно .не выполнил ни одной аппендэктомии. Достаточно клиники заболевания и наличия лейкоцитоза. И всё. Вези в операционную.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> У
> у меня нет прав.А о чем речь?


С правами, у нас плохо, правда и обязанности - никакие.
Админу минус.

А в теме, немного про терминологию:
Потребность в получении объективной диагностической и клинической информации в современной вертеброневрологии не вызывает никаких возражений. Дальнейшее развитие вертеброневрологии (неврология, ортопедия, мануальная терапия и др.) невозможно без использования новейших инструментальных методов диагностики, данные которых, могли бы уточнить клиническую информацию и позволили бы применять лечебные приемы индивидуально, а тем самым – оптимизировать процесс лечения и реабилитации. 
Любое диагностическое исследование должно отвечать определенным критериям в зависимости от целей, ради которых оно применяется. Диагностические методы в вертеброневрологии используются с несколькими целями:
*· «поиска больных среди здоровых»* - проведение исследования в целях скрининга, для выявления пациентов имеющих заболевания позвоночника, хотя они об этом и не подозревают;
*· «поиска причины страдания»* - исследования с целью определения причины поражения позвоночника (постановка и уточнение диагноза);
*· «оценки степени страдания»* - исследования с целью определения степени поражения позвоночника, важной особенностью которого является возможность дифференцировать по результатам исследований качественные характеристики поражения – то есть, функциональность (обратимость) или структурность (необратимость) выявленных нарушений;
*· «оценка эффективности»* - исследования с целью оценки эффективность проводимого лечения и профилактических мероприятий (позволяет оценить правильность выбранной тактики, применяемых методов и их объема);
*· «оценка функциональных резервов»* - исследования с целью определения степени функциональных резервов (прогнозирование возможности возникновения болезни и прогнозирование дальнейшего развития болезни).
Для каждого целевого назначения могут применяться различные диагностические методы в отдельности или сочетании, их различные наборы и объёмы, поэтому важным фактором является определение критериев в каждом из направлений исследований обнаружение которых (или обнаружение изменений которых) является признаком достижения цели исследования.
Разработка технологического процесса оценки функционального состояния позвоночника потребовала четкого определения терминологии, широко используемой в реабилитации и экспертизе, но не имеющей однозначного толкования.
Современная методология медицинской реабилитации опирается на представлении об организме человека, как едином комплексе различных физиологических систем, каждая из которых, как и весь организм, должна соответствовать определенным физиологическим параметрам. Это соответствие мы обозначаем, как *«функциональное состояние» * кинематики и статики опорно-двигательного аппарата человека в условиях естественной двигательной активности (в покое и при выполнении обычных движений).
Особенности трудовой деятельности индивидуума, связанные со специализированными повышенными нагрузками, воздействующими на организм в процессе профессиональной деятельности, обусловили различия в характере требований к повышенным возможностям организма по переносимости этих нагрузок, адаптации к ним, а также к их быстрому и эффективному восстановлению. Эти способности мы обозначили как *«функциональные возможности»*, потенциальный биологический резерв организма, реализующийся при адаптации к повышенным нагрузкам. 
Такого же уточнения требует применение термина *«нарушение функции позвоночника»*, который чаще встречается в экспертизе, где степень нарушения функции является определяющей в каждом конкретном случае. Данное определение всегда подразумевает под собой морфологические изменения, подтвержденные объективными данными (рентгенологическими, психофизиологическими, антропометрическими). Уменьшение степени нарушения функции в данном случае чаще всего невозможно, реже – возможно, но лишь при применении длительных, существенных (часто – хирургических) методов лечения и реабилитации.
Под *«функциональными нарушениями позвоночника»* понимаем, прежде всего, обратимые нарушения, то есть временно ограниченные возможности позвоночника, которые могут быть восстановлены в ходе специализированных, чаще – немедикаментозных, реабилитационных мероприятий. Функциональные нарушения позвоночника чаще всего являются проявлением функциональных блоков в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах, которые встречаются как при здоровом позвоночнике, так и при наличии морфологических причин (остеохондроз).


----------



## линуксоид (24 Сен 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Зачем больному подозрением на острый аппендицит УЗИ брюшной полости, ФГДС, биохимия крови? Данные обследования могут рекомендовать лишь те, кто никогда в жизни не держал скальпель в руках, и. соответственно .не выполнил ни одной аппендэктомии. Достаточно клиники заболевания и наличия лейкоцитоза. И всё. Вези в операционную.


 
Ну да .Проще чем поставить диагноз аппендицита ничего нету.Даже диф диагноз проводить не надо .Как кольнуло в правом боку + лейкоциты 11 --- сразу на стол .Нет ничего проще.Сразу в живот как только кольнуло справа внизу.....Вы много аппендэктомий  Выполнили за свою жизнь?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду другие стандарты .


Т.е. вы имели ввиду того, чего нет в природе российского здравоохранения. А ваш пример тоже нельзя взять за стандарт, поскольку тут упущены целые классы терапии. А где же физиотерапия, в частности ультрафиолетовое облучение, которым одним (без антибиотиков!) можно вылечить большое количество видов гнойных ран в более короткие сроки, чем на антибиотиках хоть какого покаления? И это, заметьте доказано именно доказательной медициной, а не какими-то там залетными фармпредставителями.

Я когда-то работал завотделением физиотерапии многопрофильной больницы. Там была травма и гнойная хирургия. В травме у меня было полное взамопонимание, мои медсестры от туда не вылазили. И были великолепные результаты: минимум гнойных осложнений, ускоренное заживление ран и переломов (например, перелом бедра мы снимали с вытяжения на неделю раньше при полной консолидации). А вот в хирургии заведующий был гонористый недоумок, который считал своим делом только операции и назначения антибиотиков. Так вот, результаты у них были не ахти. Я нашел таки у него двух докторов "ренигатов" и мы стали лечить в их палатах так же, как в травме. Результат: резкое сижение гнойных осложнений, сокращение койко-дней. Восхитило объяснение их заведующего: Эти палаты на южной стороне, там воздух чище.

Но это было в те времена, когда мы могли лечить больных творчески, когда на врача не давила своим ахилесовым прессом западная фарминдустрия. А теперь при активном пособничестве чиновников и таких докторов как вы, которые просто легли под этот пресс и еще плучают удовольствие, будут созданы чудовищьные стандарты с горами таблеток и сотнями инъекций. И это будет без всякой доказательной медицины, только по заявлению фирм производителей о эффективности того или иного препарата. А вы когда нибудь сталкивались с так называемыми "клиническими исследованиями" прапаратов, в живую? Сплошная ложь и надувательство за приличное вознаграждение руководителю темы. Возьмите те же истории с кальцием или панадолом. Поэтому я глубоко не верю в саму возможность создания сколько нибудь достоверных и эффективных стандартов у нас, в России.
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 6:22 AM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> «поиска больных среди здоровых»


Это мероприятие особенно вдохновляет. Надо добавить лечение здоровых с последующим переводом в группу больных.


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А где же физиотерапия, в частности ультрафиолетовое облучение, которым одним (без антибиотиков!) можно вылечить большое количество видов гнойных ран в более короткие сроки, чем на антибиотиках хоть какого покаления? И это, заметьте доказано именно доказательной медициной,


Представила, что со мной стало бы без лечения антибиотиками, одной физиотерапией - зашлась, по выражению д-ра Ступина, в истероидном смехе. Нет, такая доказательная медицина мне не нужна!.. )


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Представила, что со мной стало бы без лечения антибиотиками, одной физиотерапией - зашлась, по выражению д-ра Ступина, в истероидном смехе. Нет, такая доказательная медицина мне не нужна!.. )


А от чего вас лечили антибиотиками, милейшая?


----------



## Kucyhu (25 Сен 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Зачем больному подозрением на острый аппендицит УЗИ брюшной полости, ФГДС, биохимия крови? Данные обследования могут рекомендовать лишь те, кто никогда в жизни не держал скальпель в руках, и. соответственно .не выполнил ни одной аппендэктомии. Достаточно клиники заболевания и наличия лейкоцитоза. И всё. Вези в операционную.


Круто. Это мне бы еще в субботу отрезали аппендицит. О_о На всякий случай.
Не надо нам такой медицины.... Хорошо хоть засомневались, не отрезали, а сегодня узи и фгс наконец сделают. Мой аппендикс мне очень дорог. В нем живет кусочек моего иммунитета. (Мне доктор Андрей рассказал).


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Стандарты это не просто слово ,Леонид михайлович.В стандартах весь опыт медицины по поиску самой короткой дороге к оздоровлению


За такую позицию линуксоида Вы считаете его пособником создателей чудовищных стандартов в медицине? Думаю, как раз отрицание такой позиции приведет к созданию этих стандартов.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> За такую позицию линуксоида Вы считаете его пособником создателей будущих чудовищных стандартов в медицине? Думаю, как раз отрицание такой позиции приведет к созданию этих стандартов.


Во первых, вы не ответили мне на вопрос, и соответсвенно ваши реплики остаются беспочвенными. А во-вторых, я вовсе не против опыта медицины. Я-то как раз за сугубо начный подход и доказательную медицину. Но я сталкиваюсь с повседневной реальностью, где под видом доказательной медицины в нашу страну протаскивают всякие бредовы идеи типа дисбактериоза или необходимости употребления кальция для борьбы с остеопорозом. За это над нами западные врачи потешаются и презирают, как врачей стран третьего мира, которым можно впарить что угодно.
А уважаемый линуксоид как раз ратует за стандарты, обоснованность которых вызывает серьезные сомнения именно в силу того, что они не прошли положенной процедуры стандартизации. Вот против этого, собственно я и возражаю.


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А от чего вас лечили антибиотиками, милейшая?


Гнойное осложнение после тотального эндопротезирования т/б сустава.
За милейшую - спасибо! ))


----------



## Kucyhu (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А где же физиотерапия, в частности ультрафиолетовое облучение, которым одним (без антибиотиков!) можно вылечить большое количество видов гнойных ран в более короткие сроки, чем на антибиотиках хоть какого покаления? И это, заметьте доказано именно доказательной медициной, а не какими-то там залетными фармпредставителями.


УФ это круто. Но все к месту должно быть. Добавлять облучение к антибиотикам - ок. Но вместо... если только в легких случаях.
Я лишай котикам УФ лампой с йодом лечу. Даже трихофития никуда деться не может  Один йод - не помогает. Одно облучение - тоже нет.


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но я сталкиваюсь с повседневной реальностью, где под видом доказательной медицины в нашу страну протаскивают всякие бредовы идеи типа дисбактериоза или необходимости употребления кальция для борьбы с остеопорозом. За это над нами западные врачи потешаются и презирают, как врачей стран третьего мира, которым можно впарить что угодно.


А линуксоид здесь при чём? ))))) Вы друзья по несчастью, а не противники. Но, думаю, он сам ответит. )
Над вами хоть потешаются, а мы, как пациенты - от этого страдаем...


----------



## линуксоид (25 Сен 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Круто. Это мне бы еще в субботу отрезали аппендицит. О_о На всякий случай.
> Не надо нам такой медицины.... Хорошо хоть засомневались, не отрезали, а сегодня узи и фгс наконец сделают. Мой аппендикс мне очень дорог. В нем живет кусочек моего иммунитета. (Мне доктор Андрей рассказал).



Вот Вам мнение того товарища о котором я вел речь.Скажите ему доктор что сразу в операционную нужно и точка.Больной в ожидании.
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 7:35 AM


klyuha написал(а):


> Представила, что со мной стало бы без лечения антибиотиками, одной физиотерапией - зашлась, по выражению д-ра Ступина, в истероидном смехе. Нет, такая доказательная медицина мне не нужна!.. )



Вот доктор ,к вопросу о том что больные предпочитают креативные подходы к оздоровлению


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Гнойное осложнение после тотального эндопротезирования т/б сустава.


Тут УФО не помогло бы, антибиотики  и УФ лазер - прекрасно. Под гнойной раной, надо полагать, имелось ввиду поверхностное повреждени кожи. 


Kucyhu написал(а):


> УФ это круто. Но все к месту должно быть. Добавлять облучение к антибиотикам - ок. Но вместо... если только в легких случаях.
> Я лишай котикам УФ лампой с йодом лечу. Даже трихофития никуда деться не может Один йод - не помогает. Одно облучение - тоже нет.



Если вы примените большие дозы УФО в стадии инфильтрации, то воспаление пойдет другим путем, не наступит стадия пролифирации и последующее гнойное воспаление. Особенно хорошо поддаются гнойничковые заболевания кожи. Т.е. прием антибиотиков вообще отпадает. Не знаю как у вас, а у меня достаточно богатый опыт в его применении, и не на котиках . А в доантибиотиковую эру, доктора вообще при помощи УФО творили чудеса. (Воробьев, кажется, "Военная медицина в годы ВОВ"). Но и совместное применение значительно ускоряет процес заживления, т.к. УФО обладает мощным биостимулирующим эффектом.  

Но мы увлеклись частностями. А речь идет о принципе. Есть всего 2 пути  внедрения стандартов: сделать самим или взять готовые. Чтобы создать стандарт на пустом месте (текущая ситуация) должны годы отработать целые НИИ. Дорого и долго. Но чтобы взять западные, хорошие, отработанные стандарты нужно еще больше: полностью перестроить всю Российскую систему здравоохранения, начиная от системы подготовки кадров и заканчивая системой производства и распространения лекарств и медоборудования. Этого уж точно не будет на нашей памяти.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Сен 2013)

Я привёл пример с аппендицитом в связи с тем, что в течение 15 лет служил в военных госпиталях хирургом и выполнил  много аппендэктомий при остром аппендиците. Приведённый же коллегой перечень обязательных исследований довольно неудачный. Любой практикующий хирург согласится со мной.
А так стандарты в медицине вещь довольно полезная. Лечение в онкогематологии давно уже построено на жёстких стандартах, отход от которых чреват тяжёлыми осложнениями.


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Под гнойной раной, надо полагать, имелось ввиду поверхностное повреждени кожи.


Диагноз при выписке: гнойный артрит.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Сен 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Я привёл пример с аппендицитом в связи с тем, что в течение 15 лет служил в военных госпиталях хирургом и выполнил много аппендэктомий при остром аппендиците. Приведённый же коллегой перечень обязательных исследований довольно неудачный. Любой практикующий хирург согласится со мной.
> А так стандарты в медицине вещь довольно полезная. Лечение в онкогематологии давно уже построено на жёстких стандартах, отход от которых чреват тяжёлыми осложнениями.


 
Тогда не мне Вам рассказывать доктор ,что это одно из самых коварных заболеваний брюшной полости.Возможно поэтому при подозрении на это заболевание слово "ПОНАБЛЮДАЕМ" оперирующий хирург произносит с вероятностью 100%.А УЗИ брюшной полости давно уже стандарт при этом наряду с развернутым анализом крови и биохимией.
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 7:47 AM


klyuha написал(а):


> Диагноз при выписке: гнойный артрит.


 
Самое время УФО на сустав. Креативно.


> _Приведённый же коллегой перечень обязательных исследований довольно неудачный_


Не удачный ,пока не проводишь диф.диагноз с другими заболеваниями  брюшной полости имеющими схожую клинику .К когда проводишь то сразу становятся удачным.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Самое время УФО на сустав. Креативно.


Никакого реатива тут нет. Рутинная процедура, которая, кстати входит в МЭСы.

А вы,  линуксоид, простите, где практикуете?


----------



## линуксоид (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Никакого реатива тут нет. Рутинная процедура, которая, кстати входит в МЭСы.
> 
> А вы, линуксоид, простите, где практикуете?


 
........
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 7:55 AM


линуксоид написал(а):


> ........


 
в больнице .....у нас мало креатива....его тут не любят .......половина больных уже при смерти ,им не до экспериментов.


> Никакого реатива тут нет. Рутинная процедура, которая, кстати входит в МЭСы.


Остается надеяться что не в острый период.В другом случае такой  креатив будет интересен больше для прокуратуры чем для практического применения.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Остается надеяться что не в острый период.В другом случае такой креатив будет интересен больше для прокуратуры чем для практического применения.


Очень жаль, что и занятия по физиотерапии когда-то прошли мимо вас... Как раз-таки в остром! И чем раньше, тем эффективней. Особый кайф застать стадию инфильтрации - тогда быстрое и полное излечение. А прокуатуре можно предьявить соответствующий учебник, утвержденный МЗ СССР, где это описано черным по белому. По действующим правилам, утвержденное учебное пособие является основанием для применения метода. Тоже, кстати, стандарт.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Очень жаль, что и занятия по физиотерапии когда-то прошли мимо вас... Как раз-таки в остром! И чем раньше, тем эффективней. Особый кайф застать стадию инфильтрации - тогда быстрое и полное излечение. А прокуатуре можно предьявить соответствующий учебник, утвержденный МЗ СССР, где это описано черным по белому. По действующим правилам, утвержденное учебное пособие является основанием для применения метода. Тоже, кстати, стандарт.


 
Из моего опыта ,перед разговором с прокурором лучше таблетку валидола под язык.Пробовал учебник держать как икону -- не помогает


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Из моего опыта ,перед разговором с прокурором лучше таблетку валидола под язык.Пробовал учебник держать как икону -- не помогает


Жидки же вы на расправу. А для меня, когда был замом, прокуратура, что дом родной. Всех по имени отчеству знал в нашей родной, октябрьской, и они меня, соответсвенно. И сейчас, кстати, приходят лечиться и денежки платят по прайсу безропотно. А вместо учебника, я их законами, ГОСТами и СанПинами давил. Они всем коллективом над моими ответами рыдали. Но за все 7 лет ни одного врача своего, или медсестру, или все учреждение я в обиду не давал. И перед Росздравнадзором, кстати, тоже не больно-то кланялся. А когда нас закрывали, то именно прокуратура реально помогала. Вот только против губернаторского произвола нету у нас приемов пока...


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Жидки же вы на расправу.


Исходы разные. )))


----------



## klyuha (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Т.е. вы имели ввиду того, чего нет в природе российского здравоохранения.


Леонид Михайлович, оказывается, уже есть. Но, наверное, лучше, если бы их не было... )

Новые стандарты оказания медицинской помощи с января 2013 года становятся едиными на территории Российской Федерации.
Министерство здравоохранения России утвердило 775 стандартов медицинской помощи, включающих наиболее распространенные нозологические формы.
_По материалам доклада_
министра здравоохранения РФ Вероники Скворцовой
«Об итогах развития здравоохранения в 2012 году»

Однако, по мнению экспертов, денег на лечение по стандарту в здравоохранении сейчас нет. А врачам придется либо экономить на зарплате, но соблюдать стандарты, либо лечить не "по стандарту", а по средствам, но тогда - отвечать за это перед прокуратурой.
*Российская газета" - Федеральный выпуск №5956 (283)*


----------



## vbl15 (25 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> на неделю раньше при полной консолидации


А на неделю раньше это сколько? Вы что больных с переломом бедра на скелетном вытяжении до консолидации держали? Креативненько! Это в каком учебнике такое описано?
Приведите пожалуйста 1-2 источника с высокой (А или В) степенью доказательности эффективности монотерапии (либо комбинации) УФО при гнойных артритах, парапрактитах, спондилитах и т.д.
Только не надо кандидатские и докторские у них не та степень доказательности как и в учебниках из СССР.
Или УФО тоже искусство и в руках простых смертных не работает?
А количество гнойных осложнений в травматологии ниже чем в гнойной хирургии так это только благодаря УФО!
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 7:15 PM


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но чтобы взять западные, хорошие, отработанные стандарты


Придется отказаться от ОФО при переломе, назначать кальций при остеопорозе и применять антибиотики при гнойных осложнениях.
Хоть это и не креативно.


----------



## Kucyhu (26 Сен 2013)

[quote="Леонид Михайлович, post: 165437, member: 5291]
Если вы примените большие дозы УФО в стадии инфильтрации, то воспаление пойдет другим путем, не наступит стадия пролифирации и последующее гнойное воспаление. Особенно хорошо поддаются гнойничковые заболевания кожи. Т.е. прием антибиотиков вообще отпадает. Не знаю как у вас, а у меня достаточно богатый опыт в его применении, и не на котиках[/quote]
Что это вы к котикам так презрительно. Ваши пациенты понимают слово терпение и мази с себя не слизывают. С котиками все гораздо сложнее и подход к ним труднее найти


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Новые стандарты оказания медицинской помощи с января 2013 года становятся едиными на территории Российской Федерации.
> Министерство здравоохранения России утвердило 775 стандартов медицинской помощи, включающих наиболее распространенные нозологические формы.
> По материалам доклада
> министра здравоохранения РФ Вероники Скворцовой
> «Об итогах развития здравоохранения в 2012 году»


Все это словеса. По крайней мередо марта этого года у нас ни о каких "утвержденных" стадартах никто не вспоминал. А на сайте МЗ они есть, но ввиде проектов. Как обычно, фикция. 





klyuha написал(а):


> Но, наверное, лучше, если бы их не было... )





klyuha написал(а):


> днако, по мнению экспертов, денег на лечение по стандарту в здравоохранении сейчас нет. А врачам придется либо экономить на зарплате, но соблюдать стандарты, либо лечить не "по стандарту", а по средствам, но тогда - отвечать за это перед прокуратурой.


Да они всегда привыкли выезжать за счет простых врачей. Из поликлиник врачи бегут - там их вообще замордовали всякой подобной ерундой. Одна модернизация чего стоила.




vbl15 написал(а):


> А на неделю раньше это сколько? Вы что больных с переломом бедра на скелетном вытяжении до консолидации держали? Креативненько! Это в каком учебнике такое описано?


По приказу вытяжение 45 дней, у нас по факту ( на осований данных рентгеннографии) выходило 38- 40. А далее все как положенно 1.5 мес в гипсе, но это-то уже дома...




vbl15 написал(а):


> Приведите пожалуйста 1-2 источника с высокой (А или В) степенью доказательности эффективности монотерапии (либо комбинации) УФО при гнойных артритах, парапрактитах, спондилитах и т.д.


Во-первых, вы привели разные заболевания. Гнойный артрит - это воспаление в стадии эксудации (очень жаль, что приходится врачу со стажем напомиать курс патанатомии), а я говорил о стадии инфильтрации, максиму начало пролиферации, т.е первые 6 часов воспаления. И тут УФО может полностью прекратить процесс воспаления. Паропрактит - неудобен с технической точки зрения, но если бы добыть УФО лазер, то думаю результаты были бы прекрасны. Спондилит. Я 20 лет работаю мануальным терапевтом, пролечил тысячи людей, но н разу не видел спондилита. Видимо мне не везло... А вот корешковый синдром, по старому радикулит, бывало что лечил и только УФО. У эритемы пракрасный дегидратиующий эффект, к тому же мощьное рецторное поле, создающее конкуретную доминанту в ЦНС. Но тут действительно нужно искусство, потому что воздейтсвие нужно четко ограничить зоной иррадиции боли. В противном случае, при попадании 10 б/доз уфо на интактную зону будет ожог.
Во-вторых. Научные работы по УФО проводилсь в 30-х годх прошлого столетия (Фельдман). Как вы понимает, никакой доказательной медицины тогда не сществовло. Но был накоплен громадный опыт, что тоже, согласитесь, не пустяк. Вы научный работник? Возьмите эту тему, сделайте современные исследования. Результат гарантирую, а вот нобелевскую премию нет, уже была в 37-м (если не ошибаюсь). К сожалению все забывается и не послдней виной тому чезвычйно слабый и узколобый уровень подготовки студентов в ВУЗах. Вы-то небось и вовсе прогуляли те несчастные 36 часов, что выделялись на физиотерапию на 5-м курсе?


vbl15 написал(а):


> Придется отказаться от ОФО при переломе, назначать кальций при остеопорозе и применять антибиотики при гнойных осложнениях.
> Хоть это и не креативно.


А я про УФО при переломе ничго и не писал. Вы не внимательны. Там применяются другие физиопроцедуры.
Кальйций? А в какие это стадаты он входит? Дайте ссылочку. Или у вас есть данные каким обрзом кальций активирует фиброкласт, чтобы тот уложил его в соответствующий локус кости? С удовольсвием почитал бы так же статейку про эффективность применения прапаратов кальция при стаческом остеопорозе, написанную по исследованиям с позиций доказательной медицины. А может быть вы раздляете ту точку зрения, широко расространеную среди участковых терапевтов, что кальций у стариков оседает в кости как накипь в чайнике? Как интересно...
А вот против правильного применения антибиотиков, когда к этому есть показания я ничего против не имею.
Добавлено: Sep 26, 2013 6:21 AM


Kucyhu написал(а):


> Что это вы к котикам так презрительно. Ваши пациенты понимают слово терпение и мази с себя не слизывают. С котиками все гораздо сложнее и подход к ним труднее найти


Да я и сам являюсь счастливым обладтелем скотишь, а к втеринарам испытываю благоговейное уважние. Но ваши пациенты вдь не бгут с жалобами или в суд, наши могут.


----------



## Kucyhu (26 Сен 2013)

Котики не могут рассказать что у них болит, а при неправильном лечении умирают. А вот владельцы вполне могут бегать по судам.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Сен 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> А вот владельцы вполне могут бегать по судам.


... да, в сутяжное время живм. Куда не плюнь, юрист.


----------



## Kucyhu (26 Сен 2013)

Я не ветеринар, если вы вдруг подумали


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Сен 2013)

Конечно подумал! Надеюсь и не юрист?


----------



## Kucyhu (26 Сен 2013)

Компьютерщица  oracle DBA, эникей и техподдержка.


----------



## klyuha (26 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Надеюсь и не юрист?


Священник умирает. Просит позвать своих доктора и юриста и поставить у изголовья с разных сторон. Привели. Стоят, ждут. Наконец, юрист спрашивает:
- Зачем ты нас позвал, если молчишь?
- А я хочу умереть как Иисус Христос, меж двух разбойников. )


----------



## vbl15 (26 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> С удовольсвием почитал бы так же статейку про эффективность применения прапаратов кальция при стаческом остеопорозе, написанную по исследованиям с позиций доказательной медицины


Зайдите на сайт Ассоциации остеопороза России и почитайте. http://www.osteoporoz.ru/


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> По приказу вытяжение 45 дней, у нас по факту ( на осований данных рентгеннографии) выходило 38- 40. А далее все как положенно 1.5 мес в гипсе, но это-то уже дома


Каких данных рентгенографии, не смешите!  Сколько по Вашему срастается перелом диафиза бедра леченный консервативно?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> пролечил тысячи людей, но ни разу не видел спондилита



Значит его нет?...или Вы его не видите?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но был накоплен громадный опыт, что тоже, согласитесь, не пустяк.


Не соглашусь. Опыт, который не был проанализирован а только накоплен, это пустяк.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Зайдите на сайт Ассоциации остеопороза России и почитайте. http://www.osteoporoz.ru/


Я рекламные материалы не читаю в принципе.



vbl15 написал(а):


> Каких данных рентгенографии, не смешите! Сколько по Вашему срастается перелом диафиза бедра леченный консервативно?


3 месяца.



vbl15 написал(а):


> Не соглашусь. Опыт, который не был проанализирован а только накоплен, это пустяк.


Вот я вам и предлагаю освежить исследования. Слабо? Кстати, Нобелевская премия за применение УФО в медицине вручалась трижды, крайний раз в 1927 году, пора бы обновить списочек...


----------



## vbl15 (27 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> 3 месяца.


Обратитесь к букварям и освежите память. 6 мес. и более. А рентгенологические признаки через 5-8 недель при переломе диафиза это фантастика, пусть рентгенологи меня поправят. Поэтому практически везде и отказались от лечения диафиза бедра скелетным вытяжением. 


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Слабо?


Веский аргумент


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Я рекламные материалы не читаю в принципе.


Это сайт ассоциации занимающейся лечением остеопороза у нас в стране со всеми проведенными исследованиями и ссылками.


----------



## линуксоид (27 Сен 2013)

*vbl15 *


> Обратитесь к букварям и освежите память. 6 мес. и более. А рентгенологические признаки через 5-8 недель при переломе диафиза это фантастика, пусть рентгенологи меня поправят. Поэтому практически везде и отказались от лечения диафиза бедра скелетным вытяжением.


Не везде .Много переменных которые нужно учитывать -- смещение( без смещения) ,место перелома ( в какой части бедра) ,материальные возможности больного ,оскольчатось и тд. Так что выбор консервативного метода ,либо остеосинтез по АО, интрамедулярному остеосинтезу ( с рассверливанием и без) дело сугубо индивидуальное .Как то был свидетелем разговора о преимуществах и недостатках последнего -- страсти как в английском ПАБе .От скелетного вытяжения отказываются по причине наличия более современных возможностей консолидации перелома позволяющих избежать главного недостатка -- длительного положения в постели ( с инвазивностью можно бороться потихоньку ) .Но сейчас не об этом речь . Как бы 2 месяца для рентгенологических признаков это маловато. Тут я с уважаемым доктором соглашусь полностью......Что то у Вас все очень быстро регенерирует ,Леонид Михайлович. Со  скелетным вытяжением тоже неудобно вышло как по мне....Прокол....Поначалу не обратил внимание.


----------



## klyuha (28 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ... да, в сутяжное время живм. Куда не плюнь, юрист.


Юристы редко бывают сторонами в судебном споре, они лишь представляют их интересы. Ваше рассуждение сродни тому, что все врачи, и только они, - безнадежно больные люди. )


> Я рекламные материалы не читаю в принципе.


Неспособность отличить серьезный профессиональный сайт от рекламного может навсегда оставить Вас в замшелом прошлом. ИМХО.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Это сайт ассоциации занимающейся лечением остеопороза у нас в стране со всеми проведенными исследованиями и ссылками.


На вашем ресурсе нет ссылок на научную организацию, которую они представляют. Ассоциация - общественная организация не имеющая научного статуса. Регистрироваться на подобном ресурсе для получения их мтериалов считаю излишним. Но попросил бы вас прислть кое-что, на вш взгляд наиболее доказательное, если не трудно?..


----------



## линуксоид (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> На вашем ресурсе нет ссылок на научную организацию, которую они представляют. Ассоциация - общественная организация не имеющая научного статуса. Регистрироваться на подобном ресурсе для получения их мтериалов считаю излишним. Но попросил бы вас прислть кое-что, на вш взгляд наиболее доказательное, если не трудно?..


 
Эта ассоциация занимается внедрением опыта и знаний доказательной медицины в решение этого вопроса доктор ,то есть доведением этого опыта и знаний до больного.Какие еще нужны доказательства?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Эта ассоциация занимается внедрением опыта и знаний доказательной медицины в решение этого вопроса доктор ,то есть доведением этого опыта и знаний до больного.Какие еще нужны доказательства?


А из чего же это следует? Из их собственного заявления, так это самопиар не более. Дайте мне текст статьи, опубликованный в серъезном научном журнале по гистологии, в которой описан механизм внедрения молекулы кальция в ткань кости иным, нежели при помощи фиброкласта путем. Это раз. Два: дайте текст статьи, доказывающий стимуляцию процесса остеогенеза клетками РЭС при применении препаратов кальция. И наступить у ас с вами полное взаимопонимание...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Сен 2013)

Вернемся, к стандартам, однако. Перелопатил архив документов в нашем доблестном МЗ. Пока стандартов по остеохондрозу, грыжи МПД и т.п нет. Нашел стандарт при переломе позвоночника: https://www.rosminzdrav.ru/docs/mzsr/standards/projects/945.
Можете ознакомиться. Стандарт относится только к острому периоду травмы и не включает стационарное лечение и реабилитацию. На мой взгляд - это очень ограниченно.
Но есть и еще один аспект. Мозно заставить студентов выучивть стандарты наизусть, а можно давать им принципы лечения заболевания. В первом случае он будет как пономарь повторяя данный стандарт следовать ему. А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии. Что же лучше?
И еще вопрос. А кому же, все-таки, данный стандарт облегчает жизнь? Врачу? Больному? Минздраву? СК?


----------



## klyuha (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но есть и еще один аспект. Мозно заставить студентов выучивть стандарты наизусть, а можно давать им принципы лечения заболевания. В первом случае он будет как пономарь повторяя данный стандарт следовать ему. А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии. Что же лучше?


Введение стандартов на оказание медпомощи отменяет существующую систему медицинского образования?


----------



## линуксоид (30 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Введение стандартов на оказание медпомощи отменяет существующую систему медицинского образования?


 
шах и мат))))))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Введение стандартов на оказание медпомощи отменяет существующую систему медицинского образования?


Это не ко мне вопрос, а к линуксоиду. Он же за стандарты. Лично я против.


----------



## линуксоид (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Это не ко мне вопрос, а к линуксоиду. Он же за стандарты. Лично я против.


 
Красиво доктор. Ваша позиция понятна. Соглашусь с вами только в том ,что если бы  был прав ТОЛЬКО я то Ваши больные не выздоравливали бы. Видимо  будущее Все же  ближе к ближе к "ЗОЛОТОЙ  СЕРЕДИНЕ".


----------



## Kucyhu (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но есть и еще один аспект. Мозно заставить студентов выучивть стандарты наизусть, а можно давать им принципы лечения заболевания. В первом случае он будет как пономарь повторяя данный стандарт следовать ему. А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии. Что же лучше?
> И еще вопрос. А кому же, все-таки, данный стандарт облегчает жизнь? Врачу? Больному? Минздраву? СК?


Я от медицины очень далека, могу только на математику перенести ваши рассуждения. Можно заставить студентов выучить наизусть типы дифф.уравнений и способы (алгоритмы) их решения, а можно им в принципе сказать, что ДУ надо свести к разделяющимся переменным и взять интеграл. Повертье, после такой учебы они не только нестандартные ДУ не решат, их обыкновенные линейные будут в ступор вгонять. Должны быть стандарты и алгоритмы. И диагностики и лечения. Понимание необходимости отклонения от них может только с опытом прийти (у нас это называлось - через руки до головы дойдет).


----------



## klyuha (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Это не ко мне вопрос, а к линуксоиду. Он же за стандарты. Лично я против.


Рассуждение Ваше, а вопрос к линуксоиду...)))  Такое понять может только футболист. )


----------



## klyuha (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> vbl15 сказал(а): ↑
> Это сайт ассоциации занимающейся лечением остеопороза у нас в стране со всеми проведенными исследованиями и ссылками.
> На вашем ресурсе нет ссылок на научную организацию, которую они представляют. Ассоциация - общественная организация не имеющая научного статуса.


*Ассоциация* — добровольное объединение физических и (или) юридических лиц с целью взаимного сотрудничества при *сохранении самостоятельности и независимости* входящих в объединение членов. Поэтому по определению не может представлять какую-либо одну организацию, научную в том числе.
Что касается научного статуса, то он указан в п. 1.2 Устава:
1.2 Ассоциация осуществляет свою деятельность в соответствии с Конституцией, действующим законодательством РФ.
Ассоциация по изучению остеопороза свою деятельность осуществляет на основе взаимодействия со всеми лечебных, *медицинских научно-исследовательских*, медицинских страховых организаций и любых других организаций, действующих в рамках действующего законодательства, которые изъявят желание сотрудничать с «Российской ассоциацией по остеопорозу».


> Регистрироваться на подобном ресурсе для получения их мтериалов считаю излишним. Но попросил бы вас прислть кое-что, на вш взгляд наиболее доказательное, если не трудно?..


Понимаю, что этот пост адресован не мне, но vbl15 молчит, поэтому я осмелюсь прислать Вам кое-что, на мой взгляд, доказывающее медицинскую научную деятельность ассоциации. Это мероприятия, в которых она приняла, и планирует принять участие:
Список мероприятий по остеопорозу в 2013 году
*1.* 5-8 апреля 2013 г. Гуанчжоу (Китай) - *11 Международная конференция по исследованиям костного и минерального обмена и 13 Международный симпозиум по остеопорозу* (11th International Conference on Bone and Mineral Research & 13th International Osteoporosis Symposium)
*2.* 17-20 апреля 2013 г. Рим (Италия) - *Европейский конгресс по остеопорозу и остеоартозу (ESCEO13-IOF)*
*3.* 18-21 мая 2013 г. Лиссабон (Португалия) - *конференция Европейского общества кальцифицированных тканей* (European Calcified Tissue Society, ECTS)
*4.* 22-25 июня 2013 г. Роттердам (Нидерланды) – *6 Международная конференция по здоровью костей у детей* (6th International Conference on Children's Bone Health)
*5.* 20-21 сентября 2013 г. Краков (Польша) – *5 Центрально-Европейский конгресс по остеопорозу и остеоартрозе* (5th Central European Congress on Osteoporosis and Osteoarthritis)
*6.* 4-8 октября 2013 г. Балтимор (США) - *ежегодная конференция Американского общества исследований костного и минерального обмена (ASBMR)*
*7.* 18-20 ноября Москва (Россия) - *V Российский конгресс по остеопорозу и другим метаболическим заболеваниям скелета (гостиница «Космос»)*
Замечу, что эту информацию я получила на ресурсе без регистрации.


----------



## vbl15 (30 Сен 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> На мой взгляд - это очень ограниченно.


Что можете добавить?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Мозно заставить студентов выучивть стандарты наизусть


Это не нужно, они перед глазами.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии.


Не нужно каждый раз изобретать велосипед. Вам наверное говорили, что редкое - редко. Наличие определенного спектра обязательных исследованний и манипуляций позволяет избежать множества ошибок. Это крайне актуально при неотложной помощи, и совсем не вредит в плановом лечении. А те редкие случаи, которые не вписываются в стандартный объем помощи и нуждаются в детальном разборе в соответствии с законодательством направляются в Федеральные центры и Институты.
Добавлено: Sep 30, 2013 8:00 PM


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии.


Вот пример таких дум р каждом больном. А надо было просто сделать по стандарту.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18809/#post-166064


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Окт 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> А надо было просто сделать по стандарту.


Вам, доктор, наверное лень было почитать стандарт МЗ, на который я давал ссылку. А жаль. Там не описана последовательность действий медперсонала при переломе позвоночника, а только перечисленны манипуляции и препараты, с указанием частоты встречаемости услуги. По сути, это МЭС для общета стоимости мероприятия. 





vbl15 написал(а):


> Это крайне актуально при неотложной помощи, и совсем не вредит в плановом лечении.


 Боюсь стандарт в этом виде никак не поможет изложенной вами задачи. От того, что вы 0,9 раз измерите больному ЭКГ и 0,5 раз произведете осмотр врача или фельдшера больному легче не станет. По сути, этот стандарт некий статистический документ, перечисляющий что же ожет сделать медработник в данной ситуации и сколько раз. По-прежнему утверждаю, что оказывать медицинскую помощь по данному стандарту невозможно, в силу того, что этот стандарт не о медицинской помощи, а о расходе ресусов на эту помощь. 

Так что прежде чем критиковать мои коментарии, потрудитесь сначала глянуть на первоисточик, а то некрасиво получается. Тем самым вы показываете свою поверхностность и необязательность в решении важных медицинских вопросов, что бросает тень на все ваши предыдущие заявления.


----------



## линуксоид (1 Окт 2013)

*Леонид Михайлович*, 


> Кальйций? А в какие это стадаты он входит? Дайте ссылочку. Или у вас есть данные каким обрзом кальций активирует фиброкласт, чтобы тот уложил его в соответствующий локус кости? С удовольсвием почитал бы так же статейку про эффективность применения прапаратов кальция при стаческом остеопорозе, написанную по исследованиям с позиций доказательной медицины. А может быть вы раздляете ту точку зрения, широко расространеную среди участковых терапевтов, что кальций у стариков оседает в кости как накипь в чайнике? Как интересно...
> А вот против правильного применения антибиотиков, когда к этому есть показания я ничего против не имею.


Надеюсь Вам как стороннику стандартов США  будет не лишним  почитать рекомендации Национального Института Здоровья США ,раз нашим не верите.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000360.htm
Напомню Вам только .Что РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ    NIH (Национального Института Здоровья) обязательны для выполнения для всех форм собственности США и имеют силу ПРЯМЫХ рекомендаций обязательных к ВЫПОЛНЕНИЮ на территории США   ( то есть если доктор посчитал нужным этого не делать то можно подать на него в суд).....Вот так. Все просто у глупых янки .... Так что нейрохирург оказался прав.В очередной раз.....


----------



## vbl15 (2 Окт 2013)

Я знаком со стандартами не только догоспитального, но и госпитального этапов. Разрабатывались они в НИИ Склифасовского. Объем исследований и манипуляций в них достаточный (если все делается и финансируется) для оказания помощи больному с патологией позвоночника. И даже количество средств выделяемых на это близко к истине и позволяет оперировать и лечить без ущерба для учреждения. В стандартах есть список обязательных исследований и манипуляций и частота остальных, выполняемых по показаниям. Поэтому меня и заинтересовало, что вы можете добавить. А относительно того, что больному после осмотра не станет легче так это и отличает ди агностические и лечебные мероприятия. А порядок действий медицинского персонала при тех или иных ситуациях это уже другие документы.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Окт 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Разрабатывались они в НИИ Склифасовского.


Позвольте, доктор. Ранее вы предлагали слепо следовать стандартам, т.е. выполнять все мероприятия именно так, как там написано. Я вам показываю тот стандарт который по итогам введен МЗ РФ соответвующим приказом и им нужно , по вашему обоюдному мнению слепо следовать. А открыв этот стадарт, я обнаруживаю лишь общие фразы и расход с-в и труда. Теперь возьмем интерна, попавшего на скорую, перед глазами котрого, как вы, опять же выразились, висит этот стадарт. Вот выезжает он  на ДТП... И?... Чего он там налечит под чутким (и обязательным для исполнения!) руководством этого стандарта? Проведет 0.5 раз врачебный осмотр? Не смешите меня! Это не медициский стадт, за кторый, я думаю и вы ратуете, а МЭС, т.е стандарт для бухгалтерии, а не для врача. В настоящем стандарте, так как они расписаны в США изложен порядок, алгоритм действий медперсонала в первую очередь, в виде (примено): 1. Осмотр: зрачковый рефлекс, дыхание, определение чувствительности/рефлексов н/конечностей, то же верхних, определение уровня травмы, витальных функция и т.п. 2. Первая помощь: ....
3. Траспортировка:....
4. Специлизированная помощь:....
5. Косультации специалитов:.....
6. Лечебно-охраителдьный режим:....
7. Реабилитационные мероприятия:....
8. Социальная реабилитация, вопросы экспертизы нетрудоспособности:....
Вот о чем я говорю, когда роврю, что стандартов, о которых вы резите, на самом деле нет. 


vbl15 написал(а):


> Поэтому меня и заинтересовало, что вы можете добавить.


Добавить могу как минимум последние 4 пункта. Оставить пациента живыс, согласитесь, много, но далеко не все...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Надеюсь Вам как стороннику стандартов США будет не лишним почитать рекомендации Национального Института Здоровья США ,раз нашим не верите.


Никаких рекомендаций Национального института в предложенном вами сайте не наблюдается. Это частный сайт, в углу лишь ссылка на библиотеку Нац Института. Текс статьи слово в слово повторяет рекламные тексты фармкомпаний, постролена на общих, бездакозательных утверждениях и не несет признаков доказательной медицины. Статья подписана: "Подборка: Бенджамин С. Ма , доктор медицинских наук , доцент , начальник спортивной медицины и массажа", т.е. компиляция выполненная далеко не узким специалиста в этой области. Иными словами все это просто очередной трюк фармкомпаний.


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Никаких рекомендаций Национального института в предложенном вами сайте не наблюдается. Это частный сайт, в углу лишь ссылка на библиотеку Нац Института. Текс статьи слово в слово повторяет рекламные тексты фармкомпаний, постролена на общих, бездакозательных утверждениях и не несет признаков доказательной медицины. Статья подписана: "Подборка: Бенджамин С. Ма , доктор медицинских наук , доцент , начальник спортивной медицины и массажа", т.е. компиляция выполненная далеко не узким специалиста в этой области. Иными словами все это просто очередной трюк фармкомпаний.


 
Сразу видно что Вы ничего не понимаете в IT технологии. Английское слово gov в адресе сайта означает его принадлежность к гос.структуре.Ни у одного частного адреса в интернете такого слова стоять в домене не будет.Так что страница размещена на официальном сайте NIH.Это первое.
NIH это финансируемый правительством центр ,который занимается исследованием в области медицины и внедрением виде обязательных рекомендаций для лечебных учереждений для всех форм собственности в США.Этот центр включает в себя 29 НИИ и центров таких как NIBIB ,NINR ,NIAMS и тд по каждым направлениям медицины.Рекомендации написаны специалистом одного из них --- UCFS ДЕПАРТАМЕНТОМ ортопедической хирургии в компетенции которого и находится данная тема с точки зрения NIC. В библиотеке конгресса США в которой я частенько сижываю , ЛЮБАЯ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИЯ В МЕДИЦИНЕ утверждается соотвецтвующим подразделение NIH. В отличии от нас у них бардака нету ,как и глупых споров на счет вещей давно доказанных.Там за такое первый раз накажут ,второй посодют......Мнение NIH ---- самое авторитетное и может являться доказательством в суде......Хотя для доктора из бескрайних просторов нашей РОДИНЫ это и пустой звук.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Хотя для доктора из бескрайних просторов нашей РОДИНЫ это и пустой звук.


Но статья-то всего лишь рекламная!. Дайте научную! Какая малость найти статью с научными исследованиями с позиций доказательной медицины. Дайте мне ответ всего лишь на 2 доказанных вопроса: 1. К остеопорозу приводит недостаток кальция в области кости. Именно недостаток, а не какие либо другие причины (изменение Рн, фосфор, отсутвие нагрузки и т.п.) 2. Препараты кальция стимулируют остеобласты к остеобразованию (именно кальция, а не нагрузка, изменение Рн и прочее). Как найдете, так я вам всем и поверю. Пока, при всех моих усилиях, таких статей я не видел. Может вам повезет?


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но статья-то всего лишь рекламная!. Дайте научную! Какая малость найти статью с научными исследованиями с позиций доказательной медицины. Дайте мне ответ всего лишь на 2 доказанных вопроса: 1. К остеопорозу приводит недостаток кальция в области кости. Именно недостаток, а не какие либо другие причины (изменение Рн, фосфор, отсутвие нагрузки и т.п.) 2. Препараты кальция стимулируют остеобласты к остеобразованию (именно кальция, а не нагрузка, изменение Рн и прочее). Как найдете, так я вам всем и поверю. Пока, при всех моих усилиях, таких статей я не видел. Может вам повезет?


 
Доктор.....Не разочаровываете меня.NIH это научно исследовательская организация.Рекомендации дает на основе НАУЧНЫХ экспериментов .В той ссылке что я  дается РЕКОМЕНДАЦИЯ о суточной норме приема Ca в зависимости от возраста.Не одному человеку не прийдет в голову спорить с рекомендациями NIH .Если бы мы были в США то Вас лишили бы лицензии за подобные сомнения ,ровно как и за игнор .рекомендаций UCFS. Поверьте на слово ,дураков там не держат.
Добавлю для ясности.Вы можете спорить до посинения о Са при старческом остеопорозе ,но если Вы не будете рекомендовать дозу Са написанную на официальном сайте NIH то поставят вопрос о Вашей проф .пригодности.Если я правильно понимаю юридический аспект дела ,то для суда это будет доказательством.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Добавлю для ясности.Вы можете спорить до посинения о Са при старческом остеопорозе ,но если Вы не будете рекомендовать дозу Са написанную на официальном сайте NIH то поставят вопрос о Вашей проф .пригодности.Если я правильно понимаю юридический аспект дела ,то для суда это будет доказательством.


Не буду, поскольку ни разу не получил убедительных доказательств такой необходимости. А на  NIH, мне вообще все равно, не моя юрисдикция.   
Разверну вопрос с другой стороны. Я широко и густо применяю электрофорез кальция при остеоартрозах. Тем самым создается депо Са2+ именно в проблемной зоне (но действует он прежде всего на мягкие ткани, как протиовоспалительное с-во). Это мне зачтется? А вот в таблетированные формы у меня нет никакой веры, поскольку под ними нету никакой науки. Человек со среднеевропейской диетой имеет достаточно кальция в пище.


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

Тай аут доктор.Больные .


----------



## klyuha (2 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не буду, поскольку ни разу не получил убедительных доказательств такой необходимости.


Не за это ли зарубежные врачи потешаются? Думаю, никому из них и в голову не придет отказаться в своей практике от норм, - обязательных к применению,  - только потому, что они в них сомневаются. ))))) К тому же это чревато... )))))))


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не буду, поскольку ни разу не получил убедительных доказательств такой необходимости. А на NIH, мне вообще все равно, не моя юрисдикция.
> Разверну вопрос с другой стороны. Я широко и густо применяю электрофорез кальция при остеоартрозах. Тем самым создается депо Са2+ именно в проблемной зоне (но действует он прежде всего на мягкие ткани, как протиовоспалительное с-во). Это мне зачтется? А вот в таблетированные формы у меня нет никакой веры, поскольку под ними нету никакой науки. Человек со среднеевропейской диетой имеет достаточно кальция в пище.


 
Ииии эх.Завидую я Вам ,мой зрелый креативный незнакомец.Нет ,Вы не доктор .Вы свободный художник в зеленом хирургическом костюме .Ваш мольбер - тело больного ,Ваши краски --- электрофарез и Са .Творите друг мой ,и ничего не бойтесь.Все равно Вам за это ничего не будет. Радуйте нас креативом ,благо сукна достаточно .Его с лихвой хватит на все ваши идеи.Живите смело в стране где врачем - вертебрологом можно стать за 10 дневные  курсы ,а остеопатом вообще заочно.Вдыхайте полной грудью креатив и альтернативу в дряхлые тела больных.Все..........Решено................В понедельник............Да что там..........В пятницу после обеда становлюсь креативным и независимым не от чьего мнения................Хух....Как гора с плечь свалилась..........И все заиграло яркими красками..............Браво.....


----------



## klyuha (2 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> В пятницу после обеда становлюсь креативным и независимым не от чьего мнения................Хух....Как гора с плечь свалилась..........И все заиграло яркими красками..............Браво.....


А в морге мест для Ваших пациентов хватит?


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А в морге мест-то хватит?


 
Ну можно и так сказать......Если по простому....
НЕТ ,не уговаривайте меня Наталья ,обратной дороги нет.Решено...
Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 11:39 AM


klyuha написал(а):


> Тогда Вас прокуратура привлечет к ответственности в интересах неопределенного круга лиц. )))))))


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> ОбещалА? И Вы все еще верите, что женщины глупы? )))


 
Удалил что бы не подставлять.Очень уважаю эту женщину.)))


----------



## Kucyhu (2 Окт 2013)

Что-то я половину сообщений в теме не вижу. О_о
Леонид Михайлович, вы меня запутали. То вы говорите, что против стандартов, нужны только принципы. То вы говорите, что стандарты в РФ плохие, в стандартах только принципы и статистика, алгоритмов и обязательных вещей нет. Когда вам показывают американский стандарт с алгоритмами и обязательствами - вы кричите, что вас этот стандарт не касается...
Вашу точку зрения понять невозможно.
Налим.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (4 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Что-то я половину сообщений в теме не вижу. О_о
> Леонид Михайлович, вы меня запутали. То вы говорите, что против стандартов, нужны только принципы. То вы говорите, что стандарты в РФ плохие, в стандартах только принципы и статистика, алгоритмов и обязательных вещей нет. Когда вам показывают американский стандарт с алгоритмами и обязательствами - вы кричите, что вас этот стандарт не касается...
> Вашу точку зрения понять невозможно.
> Налим.


Нет, это вы запутались. Моя позиция очень простая: врач-специалист, после 10 лет работы не нуждается ни в каких стандартах, потому что базовый алгоритм дейтсвий в него уже въелся, а ученого учить - только портить. Стандарты именно американского типа (что-то я не припомню кто это здесь показывал такие стадарты?), т.е. последовательность медмероприятий, которые должен выполнить медперсонал могут понадобятся для плохо подготовленных молодых врачей. Доктора, которые ратуют за работу по стандарту, как выяснилось не имеют ни малейшего представления что же такое стандат, в понимании мдицинских чиновников. Я тут привел такой стандарт, как пример, который утврдил МЗ. Т.е стандарт имеющий законную силу. Так вот, по такому стандарту не сможет оказывать медпомощь вообще никакой врач. Это стандарт для бухгалтера.
Я по-прежнему двумя руками за качественное и максимально длительное обучение врача прежде всего по клиническому принципу, с выработкой клинического (т.е. априори не стандартного) мышления. Для этого у нас должны готовить невропатолога (да и любого специалста) не 4 месяца, как сейчас, а 5 лет, как в Европе. И обязательно через этап работы врачом общей практики, стажировки в разных больницах нашей страны и за рубежом. Вот тогда мы перестанем иметь таких полуучек, с которыми вы встречаетесь в поликлинике, тогда нам и не надо будет рассписывать каждый шаг такого "специалиста".


----------



## klyuha (4 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Моя позиция очень простая: врач-специалист, после 10 лет работы не нуждается ни в каких стандартах,


А до десяти ?..
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 9:50 AM


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Для этого у нас должны готовить невропатолога (да и любого специалста) не 4 месяца, как сейчас, а 5 лет, как в Европе.


За рубежом узких специалистов готовят 5 лет, но при этом не отказываются от стандартов. Интересно было бы услышать - почему?


----------



## Kucyhu (4 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Моя позиция очень простая: врач-специалист, после 10 лет работы не нуждается ни в каких стандартах, потому что базовый алгоритм дейтсвий в него уже въелся, а ученого учить - только портить.


Ну я ж говорю, налим.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но есть и еще один аспект. Мозно заставить студентов выучивть стандарты наизусть, а можно давать им принципы лечения заболевания. В первом случае он будет как пономарь повторяя данный стандарт следовать ему. А во втором думать о каждом конкретном больном и его текущем состояии. Что же лучше?


Откуда у врача будет базовый алгоритм, если студентом его учили только принципам?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> За рубежом узких специалистов готовят 5 лет, но при этом не отказываются от стандартов. Интересно было бы услышать - почему?


А вы работали за границей врачем? Я, например, дважды по месяцу в Испании и Герамании в очень хороших больницах и ни о каких стандартах там вообще никто никогда не говорил. Наоборот, каждого больного разбирают индивидуально, проводят консилиумы, консультации. Стадарт работает только в приемном отделении (оно же реанимация) . Так что узкого специалиста потому 5 лет и готовят, чтобы он работал не по шаблону, а оперируя массой знания, мог найти наиболее верный и короткий путь к исцелению больного. Плюс, он обладает невероятным ( по сравнению с отечественными специалистами) количеством практических навыков. У нас стандарт - мера вынужденная из-за колоссального падения уровня базового медицинского образования. Подозреваю, что специалистам уровя моих тутошних оппонентов он крайне необходим в силу их общей малограмотности. Но, повторюсь, специалисту высокого уровня стандарт будет мешать, как мешал бы он доктору Хаусу, хотя мы все понимаем, что он всего лишь гротеск настоящего врача.


----------



## klyuha (7 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Я, например, дважды по месяцу в Испании и Герамании в очень хороших больницах и ни о каких стандартах там вообще никто никогда не говорил.


Не говорить - совсем не значит им не следовать. Леонид Михайлович, создается впечатление, что Вы не до конца понимаете то, о чем идет разговор в этой теме. Смотрите в корень! )


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Не говорить - совсем не значит им не следовать. Леонид Михайлович, создается впечатление, что Вы не до конца понимаете то, о чем идет разговор в этой теме. Смотрите в корень! )


*Нет, klyuha*, это вы не в теме. Вы вообще кто? Врач? Не похоже. А если не врач, ты вы вообще и близко не в курсе о чем тут идет речь.


----------



## klyuha (7 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Нет, klyuha, это вы не в теме.


_Пациенты имеют право на получение качественной медицинской помощи, которая характеризуется стандартами высокого технического уровня и человеческими взаимоотношениями между пациентом и производителями медицинской помощи. 
«Принципы защиты прав пациентов в Европе»_
Вы глубоко ошибаетесь, когда говорите о том, что я не в теме, и не в курсе, о чем идет речь. В этой теме я отстаиваю свое право пациента.


----------



## линуксоид (7 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> *Нет, klyuha*, это вы не в теме. Вы вообще кто? Врач? Не похоже. А если не врач, ты вы вообще и близко не в курсе о чем тут идет речь.


 
По такой логике врач тут только Вы.....


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Вы глубоко ошибаетесь, когда говорите о том, что я не в теме, и не в курсе, о чем идет речь. В этой теме я отстаиваю свое право пациента.


Поговорили...


----------



## klyuha (7 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Поговорили...


Хотите сказать, что разговор закончен?  Леонид Михайлович, я не согласна с Вашей точкой зрения, но если бы передо мной стоял вопрос выбора врача - физиотерапевта, я выбрала бы Вас.  Вы согласились бы мне помочь? Это я здесь с Вами спорю, а как пациент я послушна и безвредна.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Развал медицины тотальное явление в снг.Дураков больше чем допустимая емкость .Результат не заставил лебя ждать.....


 
"Для чистого все чисто" - так говорит народ. Но я говорю вам: для _свиней_ все превращается в _свинью_! Поэтому исступленные и святоши, у которых даже сердце поникло, проповедуют: "Сам мир есть грязное чудовище". Ибо все они не чисты духом; особенно те, кто не находят ни покоя, ни отдыха, разве что видя мир _сзади ... _(Ф. Ницше).


----------



## линуксоид (7 Окт 2013)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> "Для чистого все чисто" - так говорит народ. Но я говорю вам: для _свиней_ все превращается в _свинью_! Поэтому исступленные и святоши, у которых даже сердце поникло, проповедуют: "Сам мир есть грязное чудовище". Ибо все они не чисты духом; особенно те, кто не находят ни покоя, ни отдыха, разве что видя мир _сзади ... _(Ф. Ницше).


 
То, что понимают плохо, часто пытаются объяснить с помощью слов, которых не понимают вовсе.
(Флобер)


----------



## Kucyhu (7 Окт 2013)

Летели два крокодила, один зеленый, другой - на юг. Скажите, сколько тонн клевера от каждой курицы-несушки будет засыпано в инкубатор после обмолота зяби?

Извините, вырвалось.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Окт 2013)

Согласен. Софизм. На этом и закончим полемику.


----------



## klyuha (7 Окт 2013)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Согласен. Софизм. На этом и закончим полемику.


А стоило начинать?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А стоило начинать?


 ДА.


----------



## линуксоид (7 Окт 2013)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> ДА.


 
И чего добились?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> И чего добились?


Вам не понять!!!


----------



## линуксоид (7 Окт 2013)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Вам не понять!!!


 
Глупа та рыба ,что попадается дважды на ту же приманку (Фуллер из книги "Афоризмы") .Почитайте , подобные книги делают людей мудрее....Жаль только не всех....


----------

